# Mikey Likes It!!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau's been eating NV raw for nearly two years now. We started on the chicken variety for a while, but Beau eventually started getting loose stools, so we switched to buffalo. Been totally successful since then. If you are buying the little medallions, consider getting the 8oz patties, instead. They are cheaper. I just divide one into quarters; he gets a 2oz 1/4 morning and evening. (Beau is an oversize mini, at 16.5" and ~20 lbs.)

One other thing: our retailer gives a nice discount if we prepay for at least six packages. We only have room for one at a time in our freezer, so he keeps a "tab" and we just stop in when we run low and grab a bag out of his freezer as needed.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> One other thing: our retailer gives a nice discount if we prepay for at least six packages. We only have room for one at a time in our freezer, so he keeps a "tab" and we just stop in when we run low and grab a bag out of his freezer as needed.


Thanks for the tip 

My store has a 'frequent buyer program' that gives a discount, luckily bags of NV are in the program




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

